# Hunting dog magazine



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I enjoy reading... especially about hunting dogs.

I want to subscribe to a hunting dog magazine. I have sampled several and like them all. 
Which should I go with (I'm too cheap to do both) Gun Dog or the Retriever Journal?
Any opinions?
By the way I hunt with retrievers so I wouldn't really be interested in pointing dog mags.
thanks


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The Retriever Journal.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Springer said:


> The Retriever Journal.


ditto


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

tumblebuck said:


> Springer said:
> 
> 
> > The Retriever Journal.
> ...


Hands down...The Retriever Journal


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the help. I'll go with the RJ. :beer:


----------

